# First shots with creedmoor



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Got to take some shots today with a 6.5 creed....4 out of 5 on a gong at 300 yards. Not bad for an old fart I say 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty sweet. Sounds like a tack diver.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

It was my cousins rifle with his test hand loads. Nice setup, and it was really fun

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Always heard 7mm was the ideal caliber for large bore rifles. 6.5 sounds pretty darned close. lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent! Slippy Approved!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Always heard 7mm was the ideal caliber for large bore rifles. 6.5 sounds pretty darned close. lol.


The 6.5 Swede has been around for over 100 years and is one of the best all-around rifle cartridges ever.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pix, or it never happened!


j/k.

Sounds like a hoot ta shoot.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have both Creed and Grendel. Both highly accurate.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The 6.5 Swede has been around for over 100 years and is one of the best all-around rifle cartridges ever.


My first deer rifle was a 6.5 Eyetalian Carbine just like the one which did in poor old JFK...sniff sniff. 18 bucks brand new in the cosmoline in 62. Danged old Lee Harvey got his for 12 bucks with a free scope. It just didnt seem fair. It was pretty dang accurate with the iron sights but the action was horribly stiff. I dont see how he coulda got off any accurate repeat shots. Thats where the mysterious character on the grassy knoll and on LBJs payroll hit him from the other side. This is all making sense now.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> My first deer rifle was a 6.5 Eyetalian Carbine just like the one which did in poor old JFK...sniff sniff. 18 bucks brand new in the cosmoline in 62. Danged old Lee Harvey got his for 12 bucks with a free scope. It just didnt seem fair. It was pretty dang accurate with the iron sights but the action was horribly stiff. I dont see how he coulda got off any accurate repeat shots. Thats where the mysterious character on the grassy knoll and on LBJs payroll hit him from the other side. This is all making sense now.


I also had a 6.5 Carcano. It was the second rifle I ever had. I could not hit the broad side of a barn with it. I had it for 3 weeks and traded for a 6.5X55. To this day one of the best trades I ever did. The guy I traded still doesn't talk to me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You will notice a lot less wind adjustment and longer ranges. They put a lot of work into the Creedmoore round it has proven effective.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have two 6.5 Creedmoore's. RPR and an AR10. Both will with ease out shoot the 308 in the same platform. Now before you have me burnt at the stake. That is not a jab at the 308. Just a statement of fact. At short ranges the 308 is likely to produce a faster kill and is a well proven caliber. One I trust now and have for years. Once past 500 yards the 6.5 CR just simply kicks the 308's ass. The 6.5 has less recoil and will produce more repeatable groups .
The lower recoil really shows up when firing the AR10 aggressively . I have ask myself are these two enough or do I need a another 6.5 CR. I think the two are plenty but you just never know if the right deal comes along.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I have two 6.5 Creedmoore's. RPR and an AR10. Both will with ease out shoot the 308 in the same platform. Now before you have me burnt at the stake. That is not a jab at the 308. Just a statement of fact. At short ranges the 308 is likely to produce a faster kill and is a well proven caliber. One I trust now and have for years. Once past 500 yards the 6.5 CR just simply kicks the 308's ass. The 6.5 has less recoil and will produce more repeatable groups .
> The lower recoil really shows up when firing the AR10 aggressively . I have ask myself are these two enough or do I need a another 6.5 CR. I think the two are plenty but you just never know if the right deal comes along.


You should be fair and state some of the advantages that the .308 has over the 6.5 CM. Some of these being the availability/price of ammo, .308 shoots heavier bullets and a .308 barrel will likely last twice as long or more then the 6.5 CM. I like the 6.5 grendel more than both.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You should be fair and state some of the advantages that the .308 has over the 6.5 CM. Some of these being the availability/price of ammo, .308 shoots heavier bullets and a .308 barrel will likely last twice as long or more then the 6.5 CM. I like the 6.5 grendel more than both.


 As for barrels I have quality ones life will be about the same. I did state that the 308 would likely produce a faster kill at shorter ranges. 6.5Cr is on every shelf around here and price has come down. I do like the 6.5 grendel as a hunting round. Long range it is not up to the 6.5 CR, but nothing to bet against. So many good options out there so many old ones that still work well. At one point in my like it was simple 30.06,308 and a 30-30 you had center fire covered.
There are some weapons we buy because you must have them , some because they are great and nice to have, others just because we can. Real world few need a high end 500 yard rifle. I am happy we don't live in a world where everything is based on need.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm definitely thinking about picking something up in the 6.5 creed. Just not sure what action...maybe bolt since it will not ne used as a close up defense platform.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> As for barrels I have quality ones life will be about the same. I did state that the 308 would likely produce a faster kill at shorter ranges. 6.5Cr is on every shelf around here and price has come down. I do like the 6.5 grendel as a hunting round. Long range it is not up to the 6.5 CR, but nothing to bet against. So many good options out there so many old ones that still work well. At one point in my like it was simple 30.06,308 and a 30-30 you had center fire covered.
> There are some weapons we buy because you must have them , some because they are great and nice to have, others just because we can. Real world few need a high end 500 yard rifle. I am happy we don't live in a world where everything is based on need.


All 6.5 CM barrels will have shorter lives given the round is a hot round, like the .224 Valkyrie. They simply wear out faster. Info I have heard from those shooting it is no more than 5,000 rounds and it starts losing accuracy.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

soyer38301 said:


> Got to take some shots today with a 6.5 creed....4 out of 5 on a gong at 300 yards. Not bad for an old fart I say
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You'll be awfully happy with either of the Creedmoor brothers, I own the 6.5 and 6mm, my 6mm needs some finer tuning, but my 6.5 is certainly a tack driver, they might be a little over-hyped but anymore you can find decent quality ammo and platforms that don't require bank loans.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I also had a 6.5 Carcano. It was the second rifle I ever had. I could not hit the broad side of a barn with it. I had it for 3 weeks and traded for a 6.5X55. To this day one of the best trades I ever did. The guy I traded still doesn't talk to me.


Yep can sorta see why those Eyetalians lose so many wars.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

soyer38301 said:


> I'm definitely thinking about picking something up in the 6.5 creed. Just not sure what action...maybe bolt since it will not ne used as a close up defense platform.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 As always your cash , so many options. The 6.5 Creedmoore in an good Ar10 platform is affordable and effective. A good to high end bolt will provide more range accuracy . Savage has a entry level version and a higher end version. The Ruger RPR is outstanding on the higher end and priced right if you buy right. Savage leaves off the muzzle brake to keep price down Ruger includes it. Savage one mag Ruger two. In the end the Ruger comes out a better deal. Ruger has some package deal with scope in the American line that are affordable . The prices posted on Ruger sight no one pays if you shop right.


----------

